
Tires slashed on Google shopping express truck in Mission District - protomyth
https://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2014/06/14/18757396.php
======
waterfowl
I think the point that they miss is that an overwhelming majority of employees
of these "gentrifying tech companies"(which aren't even in SF if you're
google, how are they supposed to tell their employees where to live) are still
"working class" i.e. "must have a job to pay for their lives." Sure there are
billionaires but most engineers in SF are not part of a vast subversive ruling
class.

Whatever they think about the evil tech companies, fuck people who sabotage
other people's ability to make a living(like that truck driver who dealt with
their shit, I'm sure HE is a plutocrat tech overlord right?)

------
protomyth
Is this a parody site or is this someone's idea of how to deal with the world?

------
paradox95
The only good thing about this approach is that these idiots are making
themselves out to be the enemy and eventually they will just become a joke (if
they haven't already). Related: OWS

